# OFFICIAL: The New Gen5 GLOCK Has Arrived



## Zarvan

Yes, it’s real. The hotly anticipated fifth generation of GLOCK pistols is set to become publicly available in a matter of days. For die hard fans like myself, most of the features of the new Gen5 G17 and G19 models will come as little surprise – they are all found on the heavily reported ‘M’ line of government contract pistols we have all seen ad naseum over the past year. So, if you are on the edge of your seat, waiting for a ultra-dramatic reveal of a carbine, single stack G19 or a G43-sized .40S&W, you are just going to have to simmer down and adjust your expectations.

ADVERTISING
However, the latest offering from the esteemed Austrian firearms manufacturer is already my
new favorite GLOCK. A few weeks ago TFBTV’s James Reeves and myself were fortunate enough to be invited down to Smyrna, Georgia, along with a handful of other gun publications, to preview the Gen5 while taking the GLOCK Operator’s Course. Over the two day period, we were able to put about a thousand rounds through a combination of Gen5 G17 and G19 models. Trust me, these new guns are worthy of the Gen5 designation.






A superficial fly-by of the Gen 5 GLOCKs would lead most shooters to believe that these pistols are nothing more than reborn second generation guns with a rail. And even if that were actually the case, which it’s not, we are still referencing a pistol with widespread distribution and (arguably) unmatched performance and reliability. In actuality, the Gen5 guns mark an important stop on GLOCK’s evolutionary timeline. In my opinion, most important technological advancements start with revolutionary thought and mature with evolutionary advances.

The end result is a sometimes agonizing process of incremental changes that leave some users unsatisfied and feeling like the company isn’t listening to the consumer. In GLOCK’s case, a vocal minority will be underwhelmed with the new guns, citing trivial advancements and missing features.






However, let me attempt to be the voice of reason for a moment – at their core, GLOCK pistols are meant to be defensive pistols that are accurate, reliable and durable for shooters in every discipline. And from what I have seen and experienced so far, the latest generation improves upon the last in every category.

Enough talk, let’s take a look at the features and specifications for the two new GLOCK models.





Features: GLOCK Gen5





Features: GLOCK Gen5

*GLOCK GEN5 G17 AND G19 SPECIFICATIONS:*




Specifications: GLOCK Gen5

*GLOCK GEN5 FEATURES:*

*nDLC finish for barrel and slide* – GLOCK‘s nDLC provides tougher, more durable protection than previously used finish. The nDLC finish is exclusive to the GLOCK manufacturing process. The nDLC finish increases protection against corrosion and scratching and improves the ability of the pistol to function in degreased or adverse conditions. The nDLC finish will be exclusive to Gen5 pistols at this time.
*GLOCK Marksman Barrel* -The GLOCK Marksman Barrel (GMB) features new barrel rifling which delivers improved accuracy.
*Removal of the finger grooves on the grip* – Removing the finger grooves improves the ergonomics of the grip. The absence of finger grooves improves the ability of the pistol to deliver a consistently comfortable grip to a wider range of consumers, regardless of their finger size and whether or not gloves are worn.
*Ambidextrous Slide Stop Lever –* The ambidextrous slide stop lever makes it easier for gun owners to quickly, safely and comfortably manipulate the slide whether they are left-handed or right-handed.
*Flared mag-well* – The larger opening of the flared mag-well makes it easier to funnel the magazine into the mag-well, particularly in high-stress situations where fractions of seconds matter.
*GLOCK Gen5 Magazine* – The new GLOCK Gen5 magazine comes with an orange follower and a floor plate which is extended at the front for faster magazine change.





Features: GLOCK Gen5






_*Be sure to catch James’ full review on TFBTV:*_





With the launch now official, there is sure to be a slurry of reports on the new guns. Myself and James are among a select few with Gen 5 review guns made available prior to launch. So, if you have questions or requests, I’m listening. Stay tuned to both TFB and TFBTV for the lastest in GLOCK Gen 5 news and information.






_Author’s Note: I await your fanboy, hammer, plastic, fanboy, no-trigger-upgrade, drop test, get a mans gun, fanboi, 9mm vs 45ACP and fanboy comments below._

In all seriousness, these are fantastic pistols and I will be available to answer any questions you may have. No, I will not be hitting either one with a hammer.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/08/25/glock-gen5/

@Horus @Oscar @balixd @Path-Finder @Arsalan @Areesh @Irfan Baloch


----------



## Maea

I have a question. what is the handgun of PA? and what about the new rifle program?


----------



## Zarvan

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> I have a question. what is the handgun of PA? and what about the new rifle program?


Well Rifle trials are going as for handgun well Turkish Hand Gun is in use with officers but a highly reliable friend ays that Pakistan may start a also a Hand Gun program to get a new HandGun and that would be given to all officers and Jawans 

@Horus


----------



## I S I

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> I have a question. what is the handgun of PA? and what about the new rifle program?


Scar was the best performing rifle in trials....but still it wasn't selected.


----------



## Zarvan

I S I said:


> Scar was the best performing rifle in trials....but still it wasn't selected.


Trials are taking place and you would hear about the winner soon SCAR is still in competition in fact which ever new Rifle has arrived now there task is not to better perform than G3 but to defeat SCAR which till now they have failed to do


----------



## I S I

Zarvan said:


> Trials are taking place and you would hear about the winner soon SCAR is still in competition in fact which ever new Rifle has arrived now there task is not to better perform than G3 but to defeat SCAR which till now they have failed to do


----------



## Pangu

Well, John Wick used the Glock in part 1 & 2 right? Maybe he'll be using these 2 babies in part 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Pangu said:


> Well, John Wick used the Glock in part 1 & 2 right? Maybe he'll be using these 2 babies in part 3.



I don't think John Wick uses Glock on his first film, he uses either SIG P226 or HK P30 or both for the first film, he might have picked up a Glock somewhere because I keep seeing bad guys using Glock 17, 19 and 26 through out the film.

Never saw the second one so I don't know.


----------

